# Do anybody know about DC++ ?



## hpotter606 (Dec 28, 2005)

Hi
Can anybody here tell me how to use DC++ ? It is an open-source, peer-to-peer file-sharing client that can be used to connect to the Direct Connect network. Has anybody heard about it?


----------



## con_tester (Dec 28, 2005)

Hmmm...
I heard about it..
Speed is good..
But u cant find much files on that network...


----------



## puja399 (Dec 28, 2005)

Not so. All u need to do is do a 'Hash search' for the file u need and then find that has on the network. U need to connect to 10 to 15 good hubs at a time for good result.


----------



## legolas (Dec 28, 2005)

public hubs are alwyas crowded and i dont think u cud connect too easy! u ll hav to watch for a private hub... seek some forums and find their hubs after becoming a trusted member.. watever, what is it u wanted to know abt DC++? there's a lot to know.. u are totally ignorant abt it? then i suggest u google thro and get some tutorial to start abt !! there r plenty.

/legolas


----------



## alib_i (Dec 28, 2005)

IntraLAN sharing at my place is done through DC++
It's way faster than any other client .. too good.
Believe it or not I get average speeds of 90+Mbps in my 100Mbps LAN (ie 10-12MBps in a 12.5MBps LAN)
Think about it ... one movie in almost a min. Godly speed.
No other filesharing client can do that ...

As for connecting outside LAN .. thanks to institute firewall, the speed are pathetically low.

-----
alibi


----------



## puja399 (Dec 28, 2005)

alib_i said:
			
		

> ...
> Believe it or not I get average speeds of 90+Mbps in my 100Mbps LAN (ie 10-12MBps in a 12.5MBps LAN)
> Think about it ... one movie in almost a min. ...
> alibi


U must be very lucky....and here I am crawling with 56k..boooohooooooo..


----------



## legolas (Dec 29, 2005)

puja! too bad with u.... but @ moer convincin rates when so called "broadband" is available, y dont u switch over? where do u reside? and btw, alib_i, i dont think there is a 100Mbps connectivity in here??? if its the LAN transfer u meant, then its fine. i jus had a doubt.. so asked! they rnt the actual speed if i am right! 

/legolas


----------



## siriusb (Dec 29, 2005)

Legolas, do go back and read what he wrote.

BTW, I've heard that some sify users form such hubs with their lan neighbours. See if there's a hub on your lan as well. Most probably it will be private so you may have to ask around in forums.


----------



## legolas (Dec 29, 2005)

yes sirius, i "read" wha he wrote and dint understand coz he said "1 movie in almost a minute". i wanted to know who offers such connectivity here??? does he mean data transfers between to comp connected via LAN? coz i hav used DC++ only to download stuffs from the net and not thro this networking.

*Edited* alib_i, yes i missed that part. terribly sorry for the confusions over here! i understand it completely what u siad... thk u.

/legolas


----------



## alib_i (Dec 29, 2005)

@puja and legolas ..
I have a feeling that you guys missed the word "_IntraLAN_" in my last post.
The mind blowing speed is only for inside LAN ..
for outside LAN .. I wrote it clearly that speeds are as bad as modem (thanks to institute firewall)


-----
alibi


----------



## hpotter606 (Dec 29, 2005)

legolas said:
			
		

> public hubs are alwyas crowded and i dont think u cud connect too easy! u ll hav to watch for a private hub... seek some forums and find their hubs after becoming a trusted member.. watever, what is it u wanted to know abt DC++? there's a lot to know.. u are totally ignorant abt it? then i suggest u google thro and get some tutorial to start abt !! there r plenty.
> 
> /legolas



I read a guide for DC++ , but its tooo complicated. Even on my broadband 256 Kbps i am getting speed of 2 or 3 kbps. Also most of the hubs require sharing of above 4 GB which is out of bounds for me.
So the moral of the story - Stick to Bittorrent.


----------



## puja399 (Dec 29, 2005)

hpotter606 said:
			
		

> ...
> Even on my broadband 256 Kbps i am getting speed of 2 or 3 kbps. Also most of the hubs require sharing of above 4 GB which is out of bounds for me.
> So the moral of the story - Stick to Bittorrent.



I always get top speed with DC++, the thing is built in such a way that users always get the maximum speed unless the uploader has limited the bandwidth with some software (which btw is banned by most DC++ hubs). 

To enter into any decent public hub (a must, if u want to get wht u want to get) u need to share at least 20GB or more. But where one can get 200GB at less than 5000/- (the cost/GB is even less in developed contries), it should not be any problem. 

The adv of DC++ is u don't need the torrent file or any tracker. BT is designed to share files among small groups and DC++ is made on different concept, and they should not be compared.


----------



## bholu (Dec 30, 2005)

hey geeks,
i'm using Limewire but i wanna try DC++ and Bittorent.
but i dont know  how to use them, i'm using Hathway internet connection which goives me 64 kbps.
1. how to use them.
2. they will work on my connection.
3. what is hub how to find hub.

*bholu*


----------



## bholu (Dec 31, 2005)

hey guys please help out.
*BHOLU*


----------

